# Rossignol RS??



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me anything about this board? I needed a cheap early season rock board and found this one in great condition for $40, so I picked it up. 
This is the only pick I could find of this board, the girl is a bonus! :laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

similar in purpose to the One


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

No yea or ney's? Surely someone knows something about this board, or Rossignol boards in general?


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

If it came with the girl, you got a good deal :thumbsup:

It's probably not that great of a board. But if you're just going to beat the crap out of it to save your other board, you probably won't find anything better for $40.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

JRosco said:


> No yea or ney's? Surely someone knows something about this board, or Rossignol boards in general?


it was an all-purpose all-mountain/freeride board


----------

